# Imac g5 rev.C 1.9 Ghz.



## Anderssonpaul (12 Novembre 2010)

C'est fini les gars, j'ai deux semaines ou je ne fous rien au boulot. Et je n'ai qu&#8217;une envie : retaper mon vieux imac G5 .


Alors il s'agit de l'Imac G5 rev C avec ATI Radeon X600 Pro et G5 à 1,9 GHz .

-Symptôme :

  Des bugs graphiques assez impressionnants.

1)Dans cette section j'ai lu que avec un décapeur thermique on peut arriver à quelque chose mais j&#8217;avoue ne pas comprendre vraiment ( pouvez-vous m'expliquer clairement et me dire les chances réussite?). 


  2)Aussi j&#8217;ai trouver un site :

http://jimwarholic.com/2009/12/apple-imac-g5-isight-logic-board-820.php

  Ou ils dissent de changer les condensateurs mais quand j&#8217;ai démonté l&#8217;imac, ils n&#8217;étaient pas gonflés ( Dois-je quand même les changer ?) .





  - J&#8217;ai déjà remplacée la pâte thermique de la carte graphique et j&#8217;ai bien nettoyé l&#8217;intérieur.

Un grand merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2010)

C'est *tous-les-ex* qui dit réussir la manip avec un décapeur thermique et une sonde de température ou un truc approchant.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (12 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse .
tous-les-ex ? C'est qui ?


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2010)

Un gars du forum. Fais une recherche par membre


----------



## Anderssonpaul (13 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Un gars du forum. Fais une recherche par membre&#8230;


Merci j'ai contacté la personne par mail .

Mais pouvez-vous me dire les chances de réussite de cette méthode ?

Et surtout ou est le problème ? Condensateurs, Vram , Ram interne alim ???

Merci d'avance .


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2010)

Perso, je ne sais pas.
J'avais un iBook certainement atteint du bug de la carte graphique qui se désoude, donné à un membre du forum.
Un iMac G5/B dont la carte mère/carte graphique est certainement défaillante (condos, soudures ?) vendu sur la Baie depuis très peu.
*tous-les-ex* m'avait envoyé un MP pour mon iBook, mais comme j'en ai deux autres, j'ai laissé couler. Vois ça avec lui pour ses stats


----------



## Anderssonpaul (13 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, je ne sais pas.
> J'avais un iBook certainement atteint du bug de la carte graphique qui se désoude, donné à un membre du forum.
> Un iMac G5/B dont la carte mère/carte graphique est certainement défaillante (condos, soudures ?) vendu sur la Baie depuis très peu.
> *tous-les-ex* m'avait envoyé un MP pour mon iBook, mais comme j'en ai deux autres, j'ai laissé couler. Vois ça avec lui pour ses stats



Tu l'as vendu combien l'imac rev b ? Car si j'en obtient un bon prix je le vend aussi .


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2010)

Parti à 120 + les frais d'envoi
Très bon état général, toutes les vis et trucs divers, carte airport bluetooth, 1Go de ram, disque Sata 400Go, combo, le tout fonctionnel.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (14 Novembre 2010)

Une photos d'une partie des condensateurs .





Une autre de la puce graphique!


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Novembre 2010)

Salut, le décapeur thermique c'est très aléatoire, je l'utilise surtout sur les Xbox 360 mais il faut déjà savoir sans servir avoir l'habitude moi j'ai une guide en hauteur je règle par exemple à 30 cm pendants 20 sec puis je descends à 10cm pendent 1 minute ... Mais il faut couvrir de papier alu tout sauf le GPU pour pas dessouder des composant qui se trouve à coté. Les chances sont assez mince, essaye avant de le mettre à la poubelle c'est tout, en général sois ça fonctionne sois tu as grillé la CG est plus rien ne marche. Përso sur le pross de mon G5 ça n'avait pas fonctionné.

Le mieux pour ressouder étant de déssouder la puce et de la remettre,on appelle ça un rebillage étant donné que la puce est en µBGA. Une machine à rebiller coûte très cher (+ de 10000&#8364 totalement démesure pour un particulier ... et même avec cet machine suffit que le PCB (circuits imprimé de la carte mère) sois endommager sur une de ces couche on ne peut rien faire

Voila


----------



## Anderssonpaul (14 Novembre 2010)

merci pour ta méthode !

Et les xbox 360 re-fonctionnent avec cette méthode  ?


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Novembre 2010)

Pour les Xbox oui à chaque fois !

Mais bon j'en ai bien réparé 20-30 donc j'ai l'habitude


----------



## Anderssonpaul (16 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse

Faire revivre 20-30 xbox c'est :Terrible !

Maintenant il faut voir si mon Imac souffre de ce problème (bille bga). Comment être sûr ?

Autre chose quand j'enlève la barrette de ram , le chéri me fait un kernel panic au chargement de l'os (quand ça mouline ) .

Puis quand je regarde les température le mémory controller est a 80 deg après 15 minutes ... (et j'ai changer la pâte thermique )... c'est plutôt pas lui qui est mourant ?


----------

